# bad taping



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

i have about 35 joints of 12' ft board that im gonna be finishing. the guy who did the taping put it all on backwards. will i be able to go over this or do i need to take it all down and redo. 
gotta love incompetence


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

JKBARR127 said:


> i have about 35 joints of 12' ft board that im gonna be finishing. the guy who did the taping put it all on backwards. will i be able to go over this or do i need to take it all down and redo.
> gotta love incompetence


Do you mean he hung the board upside down? If so the paper is different. Is the job being inspected? If so unlikely the inspector will pass. Explain to the owner the taste of cheap price is quickly overcome by poor quality & incompetence. Take it off and do it right.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

You say "gotta love incometence" but it sounds like you don't know what you are talking about Or you just can't explain it. If you were competent then you would know your own answer. Now if your talking about him hanging the board upside down, then that is incompetent, whether you are a drywaller or not. 

As far as finishing it, if the board is inside out then tear it down and start over. SOunds like an HO hung the board and called someone to finish it, ie. you!


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

i thought i was pretty clear but let me explain myself better. all the tape is backwards. rather then having the ridge or fold "i dont know the proper name" in the center of the tape going into the joint, its facing out. im thinking it will bubble on the next coat as the tapes natural direction now would be to go out rather then go into the wall does that make sense. just an fyi this is in a commercial building no ho here. got no prob taking it down to do it right just dont want to if its not necessary


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

JKBARR127 said:


> i thought i was pretty clear but let me explain myself better. all the tape is backwards. rather then having the ridge or fold "i dont know the proper name" in the center of the tape going into the joint, its facing out. im thinking it will bubble on the next coat as the tapes natural direction now would be to go out rather then go into the wall does that make sense. just an fyi this is in a commercial building no ho here. got no prob taking it down to do it right just dont want to if its not necessary


With your questions I don't think you should be doing this job. Doesn't sound like you are you a taper. Get a pro before you ruin your reputation or get tossed off the job.


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have know prob taping a wall. one of the subs sons did this and now i gotta finish it. I know the right way to tape a joint I also know that this is incorrect. let me make it simple for u. if u were in my shoes would u take it down and redo or would it be ok to proceed.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't know about you guys back east but on the west coast I have never seen tape stamped "this side out". Sounds more like there was not enough mud under the tape when it was bedded. I again refer to my last post. I am not a drywall/taping pro but my gut says take it off.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

"all the tape is backwards"

What is this? I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

thats what i was leaning toward myself just wanted a second opinion. thank u and good day


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

He's talking about the tape being pre-creased in one direction. If the tape is flat the ridge of the tape is in or out. He is saying it is out in this case, so if you put your knife on it it will hit the center of the tape. If it was the other way the v would be more embedded in the mud. As long as the tape isn't bubbled you should be able to mud it just fine.


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

just for clarification for what it's worth. When i said the tape was backwards I meant the tapes seam bulge was facing out rather then into the joint.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm a wood guy, not a drywaller, but common sense says it shouldn't matter which side is out. My understanding is the ridge is for folding the tape into the corners & for no other purpose, but I could be wrong. Geez, it's paper, mud is mud & is going to soak into the paper & create a bond if there's enough mud. The next 2-3 coats of mud will completely cover over the tape. Someone please correct me if I don't have a proper understanding, since it's not my trade.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

pinwheel you are correct. The difference is minimal but if you were looking you could notice it. WHere is Capt. Sheetrock when you need him?


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Burns-Built said:


> He's talking about the tape being pre-creased in one direction. If the tape is flat the ridge of the tape is in or out. He is saying it is out in this case


Took a lot to clear that up, that's what I thought he meant when I first read it. I always found the crease just makes it easier to apply on inside corners. I think if he pushed it in good with his drywall knife then it shouldn't make a difference. One of those things you'd have to see to figure it out. Try putting your level over the seams to see if it's making any sort of a bulge. If it is, you would just need to spread the mud out wider.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

That's why I use mesh, it's only sticky on the back side. :laughing:

JKBARR...Go ahead it will be fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Loren Porter (Jul 4, 2009)

*Backwards tape*

I have never done it, but I had a finisher tell me he hand taped a house with the tape reversed. ( He rolled the tape off the roll backwards). I'm thinking why? That would be hard to do through a whole house. After the house was painted you could see the crease of the tape in every joint. I thought it was HILARIOUS. This finisher was a real stoner.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

JKBARR127 said:


> i have about 35 joints of 12' ft board that im gonna be finishing. the guy who did the taping put it all on backwards. will i be able to go over this or do i need to take it all down and redo.
> gotta love incompetence


if there is enough mud under the tap and not bubble up then you would be fine, i dont trust anyone i didnt see doing the work, you will only find out when you paint that it was done wrong. i say slice a line down the paper put mesh, and start over, do 3 coats and your good to go

P.S tape is only for corners and mesh for joints


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

JKBARR127 said:


> i have about 35 joints of 12' ft board that im gonna be finishing. the guy who did the taping put it all on backwards. will i be able to go over this or do i need to take it all down and redo.
> gotta love incompetence


Just curious............Why did the hanger apply tape & 1st coat and you're doing the other 2 coats? 

Is someone else bidding on the sanding?:blink::lol:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Tape on back wards,,,,,*

back-wards, upside down, right side up- It doesn't matter. Sounds like your 1st application was not done correctly and now you have a mountain ridge for a seam-6" knife for your first application on seams , sounds like you didn't, or who ever did it, did not press out the seam- to much compound between the tape and the drywall,shrank more to the outside of the tape causing a ridge in the middle. If your using 5gl pails of pre-made compound, which one are you using????


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

wow. after around post ten where i was finally able to explain what I was asking getn some good responses. i see there is a little bit of a split between coating it or tearing it down. Iv been thinking about it and It really is one of those issues that you have to take on an individual basis. I was able to look at it today and some joints are good some are not gona do it. just gonna start over. As far as why did somone else do it if I was gonna finish. we are doing a job for a vitamin and supplement manufacturer. as the owners mood changes so does priority on the job that needs to get done. right after this was rocked me and my partner were sent to another building as that was the new priority. in an effort to keep everyone working, the super put someone on the wall that isnt that good. we are now finishing up the building we are currently in and now the walls in question are on my to do list. the reason I did ask about the tape is because i have always done it and always seen it done the other way. It does seem like a simple q but I dont like to do somthing like take it down or leave it up with somthing that looks ify unless Im 100% sure. Thanks again for all the responses


----------

